# why are drivers still taking every ping



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

I worked one day last week and pulled a double, I also get VERY selective after 2am (only females, sexist, yes but i want to see **** and ass after 2am going home from that one night stand or the club)

just got my weekly summary and i'm annoyed @ these drivers that are ping addicted and take every crumb thrown


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Those top driver stats are not from the same one... Maybe newbie accepts 100% rides.. I know I did.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

uber lies to you. No one with any sense accepts 100% anymore.


----------



## UberGuitarist (Sep 14, 2015)

If I waited for surge fares, I would sit in a parking space for hours at a time. Rates only surge for an hour or two on Friday and Saturday nights here in Charlotte.


----------



## UberRalph (Aug 13, 2015)

UberGuitarist said:


> If I waited for surge fares, I would sit in a parking space for hours at a time. Rates only surge for an hour or two on Friday and Saturday nights here in Charlotte.


Sitting for hours doesn't make you any money..


----------



## Kiinu (May 3, 2016)

Even with accepting every single ping I make less than OP per hour, even on a Friday night I can't make $24 per hour lol. Rates surge on and off in 15minute spurts here, and generally, if it's surging I get no pick ups. I think Uber just surges for fun.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

How


uber genesis said:


> I worked one day last week and pulled a double, I also get VERY selective after 2am (only females, sexist, yes but i want to see **** and ass after 2am going home from that one night stand or the club)
> 
> just got my weekly summary and i'm annoyed @ these drivers that are ping addicted and take every crumb thrown


Do u bring up this page? How do i see my acceptance rating?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

UberRalph said:


> Sitting for hours doesn't make you any money..





uber genesis said:


> I worked one day last week and pulled a double, I also get VERY selective after 2am (only females, sexist, yes but i want to see **** and ass after 2am going home from that one night stand or the club)
> 
> just got my weekly summary and i'm annoyed @ these drivers that are ping addicted and take every crumb thrown


If your acceptance rate someh


UberRalph said:


> Sitting for hours doesn't make you any money..


Yes. But that strategy may actually make them a profit in the long run,something the non sitters fail to achieve.


----------



## UberRalph (Aug 13, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> If your acceptance rate someh
> 
> Yes. But that strategy may actually make them a profit in the long run,something the non sitters fail to achieve.


Numbers don't lie.


----------



## johny456us (Apr 5, 2016)

UberRalph said:


> Numbers don't lie.
> 
> View attachment 38450


What is the $528 from? Hourly guarantees? If so, I love Uber hourly guarantees, they're long lasting and much higher than Lyft. I hit $42/hr as well between their hourly guarantee stacked with $150 bonus for 40 trips. I wish I had the available time to have taken advantage of every 35/hr they had last week.


----------

